# New BIG SCARY SHOW: HAuNTcon, Halloween Party Expo, RICC, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY SHOW: Episode 146
Thanksgiving is here and by the time you hear this episode, you are probably on day two of leftovers, watching football, and wishing Halloween was still here. The four (g)host’s promise to keep the Halloween spirit alive for you, regardless of those other, minor holidays.
Storm ventured into his own back yard to bring a trio of interviews from Rhode Island Comic Con, including Chuckles the Clown, the V Connecticut Mothership, and the New England Brethren of Pirates
The Roundtable of Terror is a Thanksgiving treat for our listeners as we get the 5-W’s regarding HauntCon 2018, once again paired with the Halloween and Party Expo, in the Big Easy, New Orleans. Mike Carlucci, Aneisha McMillan, and Linda Camplese give us 3 different perspectives of the upcoming show and what to expect. If you plan on attending, this is one ROT you don’t want to miss.
Badger is back with the latest Deadline News, Storm rants on in a Haunt Minute, and dusts off a classic HM about Black Friday. After a short hiatus, Storm’s Lair of the Marketing Weezel is back, while the Unknown Scare-Actor makes you Face your Fears of Turkey. The Haunt-strementalist spins a trio of spooky tunes, while Vysther pays homage to the late Malcolm Young of AC/DC.
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to….The Big Scary Show!
Featured Music:
SuperSuckers – Sleepy Vampire
The Graveyard Boulevard – Pay to Get In, Pray to Get Out
Valentine Wolfe – Black, Black Kisses
www.bigscaryshow.com
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror


----------

